# Thoughts? Nigerian dwarf older doe.



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

? I would love opinions. She of course scored lower this la then previous as did all the goats at the farm. I do like her sire has produced constant nice kids


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

She looks nice. She got nice LA scores in rump and udder. Teat placement and medial look really nice. Udder side view looks great as well. It's hard to tell from the photos what her attachments are like. She's got a nice topline as well. Doesn't look like she's got much in the way of brisket extension. Now, she was coded for three things on her appraisal score sheet, which is kind of a lot. They are all linked to her front end. She has codes 32, 23, and 17. Those are winged shoulder, front legs too far forward, and front legs turn out. She did still score A's in front legs and shoulder assembly though, which certainly isn't great but could be worse. Do you have bucks that could improve that front end?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I didn’t know what that ment, thanks. I figured her front legs are forward._bummer about the front legs turn out. I did decide to get her, she is bred to a spelling bee son so we shall see. 
In 2018 she scored + in those two areas._


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

This is who she is bred too.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Calistar-what does 10 mean?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Man, that buck has a killer pedigree!! 🤩


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

She's not a bad doe at all, and bred to that buck makes it all the more exciting!

By 10 do you mean on the appraisal codes? That one is for spread toes. I don't think that one is nearly as big of a deal as some. I had a really highly-regarded appraiser tell me that in their opinion, the scorecard is somewhat unrealistic. One of the examples he used was that dairy folks want tight, neat toes, but if a goat gets a rock stuck, a goat with tight toes won't be able to get it out whereas one with a little more space wouldn't have an issue.
Also, appraisers seem to be really picky about feet. No goat is going to be perfect, you just have to pick which features are most important to you.
She looks like a nice doe and she's bred to an exciting buck. Congrats!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

yes 10, it was on the yearlings score card. all my goats vary on feet it seems. too tight of a toe also keeps all the mud in which isnt good either.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i have the same old mountain farm lines and castle rock and was trying to find does who are not related. The yearling is related but for the price i think she will be worth it to see if she matures nicely or not.

thank you for all the feedback!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

cant remember if i told you all but i brought her home. man is she a big girl! wide and long and in charge .looks like a belly full of kids... super excited...now if i can teach her to lead...so far im using the reverse method. tell her to go one way when i mean the other so then she goes the correct way......


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

daisymay said:


> cant remember if i told you all but i brought her home. man is she a big girl! wide and long and in charge .looks like a belly full of kids... super excited...now if i can teach her to lead...so far im using the reverse method. tell her to go one way when i mean the other so then she goes the correct way......


Yay congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

